# Baritone High C???



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to be friends with a guy who was obsessed with my favorite baritone, Leonard Warren. According to him Warren was famous for singing tenor arias up to C as he walked home with friends from the opera. I've always wanted to hear a baritone sing a good B or C, but find nothing on the internet. The only set I can find of different baritone high notes seems to only go up to A. Doesn anyone have any leads. I wish we had had a recording of Warren's upper extension. CAn you imagine????


----------



## Sauvee (Feb 5, 2018)

you can kinda hear it here:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I've heard that Macneil & Milnes could sing up there too. Actually the Verdi baritone tessitura isn't too different than a Heldentenor's, so a lot of them have that high extension


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

A lyric baritone should be able to sing up to high C (as the very edge of their voice) as all singers should be able to sing a few tones higher than they need whilst performing. If you can manage a good high C whilst vocalising then you know that you will have a solid A in performance.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

The Conte said:


> A lyric baritone should be able to sing up to high C (as the very edge of their voice) as all singers should be able to sing a few tones higher than they need whilst performing. If you can manage a good high C whilst vocalising then you know that you will have a solid A in performance.


most baritone roles don't go above G#4. topping at G or even F# is commonplace in baritone roles. Imo, high Bb is enough, though some will have the B or C.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> most baritone roles don't go above G#4. topping at G or even F# is commonplace in baritone roles. Imo, high Bb is enough, though some will have the B or C.


All true and based in reality. I would still like to hear what such a dark voice would sound like singing a C. I guess I should be content with hearing Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> most baritone roles don't go above G#4. topping at G or even F# is commonplace in baritone roles. Imo, high Bb is enough, though some will have the B or C.


I was thinking about lyric baritones in particular, but perhaps 'should be able to sing up to high C' is pushing it. I would expect a low baritone to get up to Bb and a high or lyric to B or C.

N.


----------

